# Father charged after stepping into schoolyard fight



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Stay out of your kids fights.

JAMAICA PLAIN, Mass. -- A father has been charged after he 
stepped into a schoolyard fight between his daughter and another young girl. 
The victim, who was under 14-years-old, told the police she was 
hanging out with friends on a playground at the Hennigan School 
in Jamaica Plain earlier this month, when 49-year-old Robert Platt 
and his daughter walked up to her and picked a fight. 
Police said Platt's daughter and the victim didn't get along, and have 
fought before. 
According to police, Platt, who worked at the Hennigan Community Center, 
instigated the fight, and jumped in when his daughter started to lose.

WHDH-TV - Father charged after stepping into schoolyard fight


----------

